# Radiator fan motor and condenser fan motor the same?



## caribconsult (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a 2006 Altima SE 4cyl w/AC. It has two cooling fans. The one on the driver side is a 4 blade fan and the one on the passenger side is a 5 blade fan. Which is the radiator fan and which is the condenser fan? And do they use the same motor?


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

According to this part supplier, the fan motors are identical as they are the same code number, 21591. The fan blades are different code numbers as they have different number of blades, as you already know. 21597 is the 5 blade fan, and 21597+A is the 4 blade fan. This info is good for both auto and manual transmissions. I don't know which one is just for cooling, or if they both are, which is very likely when you turn the AC on, but there is an easy way to tell. The next time you have the engine at 'normal' operating temp, see which one comes on when the coolant temp is high enough to turn the motor on. Just make sure the AC and defroster are off, as the defroster will cycle the AC system. I hope that helps. Here is the link to the source I found:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...shroud-inverter-cooling.html?Diagram=214_A002


----------



## caribconsult (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks very much for your reply. I think I have the issue resolved. It turns out that the 4 blade fan on the driver side is the radiator cooling fan and the 5 blade fan on the passenger side is the condenser cooling fan, and that's the one that was not working correctly. Further diagnosis with test light and multimeter indicated the motor was shot. I went to the biggest autoparts store in our area and they didn't have the motor (the two are identical as you said) but they did have the entire assembly including the shroud, both fans and motors for only $83, so I went for that, installed it in about 45 minutes and all fans are cycling on and off as they should.

The blades are the opposite of the original-the 5 blade fan is the radiator fan and the 4 blader is for the AC condenser-I don't know this will make a huge difference since the both spin pretty fast and all temp indicators are normal. Since we live in Puerto Rico, the AC is on nearly 100% of the time and both fans are on, and you can frequently hear one or both kick into high speed. All seems normal. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------

